# shingle vators



## cmshaner (Mar 20, 2012)

okay i have a 22 foot shingle vator, and its heavy as hell. how do you all "get it uP' with only two people? how do you haul it? right now mine is on the ladder racks of my truck. im thinking ill back up to the house, slide it down til the bottom touches the ground, stack shingles behind it, then take a rope and pull the top toward me while im on the roof and have my partner steady the bottom. surely there is a better way. i dont have a crane or sky hook. thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you have the heavy duty model? I used to have the heavy duty model until the engine got stolen and then I stold it. Go for the lighter model and your guys will thank you, especially if you only plan to go 2 stories. 

Most of my jobs are ground drop. I can talk for hours on this subject, but I am sure many of the guys here will tell you to get roof loaded by the supplier. I disagree with this practice on the typical residential project, however it is the easiest way of getting your materials on the roof.

A 22' section should fit fine on your ladder racks. Put the engine inside your van. 2 people is all you need. 1 is not enough 3 and you're just paying a guy to watch. 

I think you are making this way more complicated than it really is. If two guys are having that much trouble working the laddervator, maybe hit the weights and bulk up some muscle. Let me ask can you handle a 40' ladder by yourself? I expect most of my roofers to be able to carry and setup a 40' alone. I used to be able to and recently tried and was shocked how weak I have become. I need to work out for sure. But the ladder vator weighs less than a 40' ladder without the engine. The engine is removeable ya know.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

Going into one season from winter, I noticed it was hard to carry a ladder. You would be suprised the stablizing muscle you use to carry the stuff.

I bought a ladderavtor 3 years ago. electric lh400 model. heavy duty.

I have never used it yet.. I am giong to to this eyar. I am however concerned about manuvering it in and out the box truck. I have no ramp so i am now shopping for a ramp!

one of my workers that help me re arrange my storage unit was telling me that it is so heavy he is going to hate moving it! I am sure he and the other laborers will learn to like it more then hate! LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

10 minutes of suffering for a day of ease!


----------



## cmshaner (Mar 20, 2012)

well, we got it set, i dont know if it is the heavy duty model, but i have a 40 extension ladder, fiberglass, and the vator weighs three times what the ladder does. besides the fact that im a girl, im pretty stout, but only 140 lbs with my tool belt and 20 0z hammer. we ended up sliding it off the ladder racks onto the dump trailer, then setting it on the ground, and my buddy carried the top up the ladder while i pushed the bottom toward him. yeah the motor comes off, but its electric, not an engine. 

i do agree with having the materials on the ground. i dont want all those shingles in my way up there. and yeah, the ten minutes or so it takes to set up the shingle vator beats packing them up the ladder all day.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

i think ill supply a couple back support belts for use only when transfering out of vechile to destination as well as the set up part and loading back up part.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have the RGC Pro 400.It has the plywood carrier the stabilizer and extensions to reach 44'.It also has a 400lb capability.

The entire unit comes apart.The trolley,ladders,stabilizer,mast and motor all separate.The motor is electric and is on wheels but heavier than hell.I could not imagine having a solid unit trying to handle that with 2 guys.

Are you using a 40' extension ladder for 2 stories ?.,You must have some massive guns lugging that thing around.For 2 stories I use either a 24' or 28' fiberglass.

I have had mine for a couple years and am really impressed with the model and manufacture.They were $3200.00 and I bought mine from a tool rental store.It was rented out 2 times but returned and said nobody had luck putting it together.I asked how much and they said $900 and my reply was sold.

I have set mine with 2 people.

1st. Attach ONLY the trolley to the ladder

2nd Tie the trolley 1 rung above the ladders feet.

3rd Turn the unit on its side and have your help keep their foot against the feet while pulling then walk it up.

4th After the ladder has been placed untie and lower the trolley to the ground.

5th Walk the mast up to the top of the ladder and attach.

6th Attach the motor and lock the unit down to the ladder

7th Have your helper release the brake on the motor and walk the cable and run it thru the pulley then walk down the ladder attach the cable to the bottom pulley of the trolley then walk up and hook the cable.

Then your in business.I am sure you know but at no time before the wire is hooked to the mast and your clear of the unit should the unit ever be running.

When its time to disassemble reverse these instructions.I don't recommend it but I have set mine up and disassembled it myself.You can release the brake by sliding a roll of felt on the handle.That is just enough weight to allow the cable to roll free.

I use the weight of the motor after its detached to assist me with walking the ladder down.Tying the trolley one rung keeps the trolley in one place rather than rolling up the ladder and hurting you or causing damage.It is also a pain in the a** when the trolley jumps track past the guide wheel.Easy fix but still annoying.Like Grumpy said I would rather deal with about 15 minutes of assembly rather than beating yourself up packing material.The idea is to work smarter not necessarily harder.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

A tie-down 200lb rated with a honda or B&S motor is cup cake. Especially for 2 people. Sounds like you either have a dinosaur or one that is way to heavy duty for what you are doing.

The base with the bucket and 8 foot extensions can all be taken apart. I can handle my tie down with 2 8foot extensions plus the bucket base solo even though it is recommended to have 2 people just so you are not straining your back to much.

My type 1A black tip 40 foot ladder is wayyyyyy the hell harder to manhandle than my ladder-vator.


----------

